# Best investment? Double car duplex versus Single family detached?



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

So I'm looking into buying a home now (selling my condo) and am a bit torn between a double car garage duplex versus a double car detached single family car home. 

I've always lived in attached garage houses, so it's my natural preference, but I want to stay under 400k and that puts me into duplex or detached SFH in my desired area. 

Is one a better investment than the other in terms of ability to sell down the road and the price I'll likely get? 

And for those who have detached garages, how do you find them? (preferably those who live in colder climates as I'm in Alberta and it gets very cold some days).


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought every detached house built within the last 50 years has an attached garage... Are you looking at really old houses, or do they actually still make detached houses where the garage isn't attached to the house?

I don't know about which is a better investment, but in my view the whole point of a garage is that you can go straight from your car in to your house without having to walk far or get wet, I don't think I'd buy a house without an attached garage.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

The majority of people I see and know do not store their car in the garage as they have so much junk the cars do not fit. In that case it doesn't really matter.

Only disadvantage I find with a detached garage is that generally it's a lot colder as it is not passively heated from your house. This means storage for liquids and paints can be a problem.


----------



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, they're building a load of detached garage houses out here right now (Edmonton). Generally you can get into one of those for around 350-400k and then attached houses are going to be at 420k+. I really would prefer to stay under 400, so I'm sort of leaning towards these. Otherwise I can get a double car attached duplex for 400k as well. 

The cold is something I dislike the most for sure... apart from the concern on the resale. This is what will bug me the most, but I figure I can open the garage door and start my car a few minutes before I leave on cold days. Storage I'm not as concerned about, but that's a good point.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

In my experience, detached garages tend to be on laneways at the rear of the house. This makes for a nicer streetscape without all the ugly garage doors. But as far as resale value is concerned, I think it depends on the local market.

I would buy what you want and let the market decide what it is worth.

(I have detached garages now but had attached ones for many (35) years.)


----------



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

kcowan said:


> In my experience, detached garages tend to be on laneways at the rear of the house. This makes for a nicer streetscape without all the ugly garage doors. But as far as resale value is concerned, I think it depends on the local market.
> 
> I would buy what you want and let the market decide what it is worth.
> 
> (I have detached garages now but had attached ones for many (35) years.)



Thanks for this reply. Yah, well, I like the heat factor of the attached, but at this point, financially I'd have to go with the duplex to get it. I'm leaning more and more towards the detached. 

Another question (not really related), but does anyone know, is it best to take a realtor to new home builds (when you're dealing directly with the builder in a show home), or best to go alone? 

A realtor told me it's best to bring them because they can help get the price down, but my dad swears the opposite. I'm not sure I fully trust the realtor however since obviously they're out to make a sale.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

For heating the home it is best to have the garage attached on the north side. The larger the garage the warmer it will stay (volume to surface area) if not heated in the winter. Heat will come from the ground & if well insulated wont get that cold. If windows are on the South side of house they will help keep the home warm in winter. If the roof over hang is well designed, when the sun is higher in the summer it will not shine into the home making it easier to keep cool.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Re:Builder's-Having a ''outside" realtor adds zero vaule imo.
If your looking @ ''spec/model" homes that have been pre built in sub-divisions(even customs) ect,a builder is fully aware of what the market will pay per sq ft ect(Home building companies imo almost have more knowledge than realtors because they are putting out well thought-out capital and inventory and know the trends,they themselfs ''almost" set the prices.Most of the large builders in cities are also developers(multi-million $ companies)
Your realtor will not in anyway ''win'' something special off a builder.(they are always weaker party)*unless*he/she is employed(most builders have thier own realtor severing them and appointed in area's.
If your dealing with a builder(do your homework on new builds and negiotiate that way....comparing quotes/comparing their competetiors products ect)M.o-realtor adds nothing but collects.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Using a realtor is like any other professional. If they provide value to you that you cannot get any other cheaper way, then by all means use them. They will be normally biased against new construction because they will not get their usual commission by selling them. Buying pre-construction has more risk than buying used, so it should be cheaper per square foot.

But the fitup of a new house costs a bunch too. So make sure to budget for many extra costs.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

kcowan said:


> In my experience, detached garages tend to be on laneways at the rear of the house.


 . . . and in my experience, especially in backlane world of Edmonton . . . an/or older homes !


----------



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

Mall Guy said:


> . . . and in my experience, especially in backlane world of Edmonton . . . an/or older homes !


That's where I'm buying. 



kcowan said:


> Using a realtor is like any other professional. If they provide value to you that you cannot get any other cheaper way, then by all means use them. They will be normally biased against new construction because they will not get their usual commission by selling them. Buying pre-construction has more risk than buying used, so it should be cheaper per square foot.
> 
> But the fitup of a new house costs a bunch too. So make sure to budget for many extra costs.


What do you mean 'fitup'? 

My realtor basically said that every builder has X amount of dollars to give for commissions, so either she gets it (if she takes me) or the sales guy at the house gets it. She said that they don't increase my price to make room for more commissions... is that the case? Anyone know? I feel like I was put in a hard spot because she's going to sell my home (I need a realtor for that), and now she knows I'm buying new. She said she can bypass sales people and work directly with the builder however to get a lower price.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

ShannonC said:


> What do you mean 'fitup'?
> 
> My realtor basically said that every builder has X amount of dollars to give for commissions, so either she gets it (if she takes me) or the sales guy at the house gets it. She said that they don't increase my price to make room for more commissions... is that the case? Anyone know? I feel like I was put in a hard spot because she's going to sell my home (I need a realtor for that), and now she knows I'm buying new. She said she can bypass sales people and work directly with the builder however to get a lower price.


Fitup is all the expenses to make the home your own. Typically, painting rooms and buying paintings for the walls. Doing landscaping and building or expanding decks. There is a long list. I have an interior designer friend who manages the allowance provided by the builder. She will typically get the client to spend 5x the allowance on upgrades. And that is all inside.

The builder will usually have a captive sales agency and will pay them substantially less than the standard realtor rate. Half that amount can be shared with a broker agent but the agent will be motivated to sell you a resale for the higher pay.

The realtor is lying to you about bypassing their inhouse sales agent. That person will get paid for the sale whether they are involved or not. Perhaps your agent can increase the fitup allowance or negotiate an appliance upgrade, but those are all negotiable whether you have an agent or not.

(A bigger allowance might be better than a reduced price because the builder would buy better appliances at a wholesale price.)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If I were you, I'd negotiate directly with the sales guy, see how low you can get it. Then bring in the realtor and if she can get it lower, she gets the sale. (Note: I've never done this, and I don't know if it's really a good idea... just seems like one to me.) Or alternatively, ask the realtor for a discount on your commission to sell your home in exchange for bringing her along to buy the new one.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Blinds and window treatments come to mind. Holy crow can anyone even believe what some people spend on curtains???


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The way i see it(i work in the industry)and you don't have to take my advice.
I did response up-thread,don't involve a outside agent(You can even use ''your'' agent for bargining leverage,ie:To the agent that works for the builder(''I'm working with so and so how about i just work with you and you don't have to share with my realtor but inturn i'd like to discuss item:A-B-C ect,Will you work with me?I'd like to work with you and your builder but if we can't i'm going to have to explore my options with the other builders in this community/sub-division ect,better yet BYPASS the agent in place and go to the office of the builder and ask to speak with the owners or thier vp.(if the company is worth it's salt the owner or any members of his/her team will glady sit down and talk with you)

As far as your agent and leaving them out of your buy side transaction....screw that!This is the business world and that is that(Your giving them business on your sell already,which they should be thanking you on)Don't listen to your agents bullshit....(don't let your agent play you)M.O(if there any ''friend'' of ''your's" they would'nt start screwing with your buy side-It is a new house.


----------

